# Boats.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Sometimes, simple is the most rewarding....:smile:


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

*Boats*

I like paintings of boats and this is no exception, I like it very much.

Nice one, Steve:smile::vs_clap:


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Thank you. Much appreciated. :smile:

Jim.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

i cant read whats happening in the top right and center but the image has appeal. really like the bottom water half with the colors and wave lines. the center looks interesting too but i just cant figure it out. still nice work.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

^
It's some time since I painted that and I forgot what the reference was. The red item forefront was a floating pontoon of some sort and there are a couple of boats moored on slipways on the right. There was a jetty (I think) in the background, but it was an excercise and I went for overall effect rather than detail.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Another boats painting from six months or so ago:


----------

